# CSI Miami. The worst ever?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Amazing how bad the "acting" can get on this show. Additionally, in the opening scene where they flashed back to 1997 Eric was driving at least two different tow trucks with two different lighting setups. At least now we know who to blame for the sunglasses.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I recorded but haven't watched it yet. Now I'm thinking I should just delete -- or mebbe watch just to see how bad it is.

.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I watch this show, but have never understood why anyone else does.

I watch it mainly for background while I'm working from home during the day or occasionally when I'm surfing the net at night. It's not a show I pay any particular attention to. That being said, I can't for the life of me figure out why David Carusso still has a job. He's like a cartoon character on that show. He's gotta be the most annoying character on TV, but yet they still keep bringing him back. If he left, I might start paying attention and watching it more seriously. I'm positive they've lost viewers over the years just due to his bad over the top acting. Amazing that nobody at the network sees that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have nothing bad to say about Mr. Caruso.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for posting. I was about to give the show another chance after giving up last season on the horrendous acting and production. Guess I will keep giving up on this....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have nothing bad to say about Mr. Caruso.


Ahh... You've never seen him act??

:lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Ahh... You've never seen him act??
> 
> :lol:


As Maxwell Smart once said .. "Missed it by THAT much!"

(Stuart knows what I'm talking about)


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Callie and Delko should just get a room !


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

I kind of thought it was cool where they showed the Miami skyline then deconstructed buildings back to the way it looked in 1997. 

I do think Mr. Caruso is not that great of an actor. It's very forced and unrealistic.

I do like the other characters though. I don't think any real lab has the technology they show, but it's cool to watch. I think they tend use a yellow/orange tint to alot of the scenes, which is odd.

I think it does pretty well in the ratings some people are obviously watching it


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I gave up on the CSIs during the writers strike. And, at that point, I considered CSI: Miami the weakest of the three franchises. 

I would go mad using their UI on their computer systems. Flashing up each and every fingerprint actually SLOWS DOWN the search, and expanding/contracting "Match found" gives me a headache.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

jacksonm30354 said:


> I do think Mr. Caruso is not that great of an actor. It's very forced and unrealistic.


I really think he's actually a good actor. Having seen him in other things, and in real life, the character of Horatio seems to be the contrivance, not his acting.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I've seen him in other shows before CSI: Miami and never could stand his acting "abilities".


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

This is a cartoon with real life actors. Take it for what it is, eye candy.

I like the show for the campiness and the beautiful photography.

I think Mr. Caruso is a good actor and he is playing Horatio perfectly.

Horatio is a character that can't do wrong, selfless, hardworking, loves children, women love him, dedicated family man, always have the right kip, trusted friend, a scientist, a bad ass and a great shot. That's right OVER THE TOP. LOL. And that's how he plays him, over the top.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Caruso's "acting" reminds me of Jon Lovitz's "Master Thespian" character on Saturday Night Live. Contrived and way over the top.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

koji68 said:


> I think Mr. Caruso is a good actor and he is playing Horatio perfectly.


If Horatio is supposed to be someone that makes people puke as soon as he appears on the screen, then Caruso just might be the greatest actor ever.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Amazing how bad the "acting" can get on this show. Additionally, in the opening scene where they flashed back to 1997 Eric was driving at least two different tow trucks with two different lighting setups. At least now we know who to blame for the sunglasses.


Won't call it 'the worst ever' but it was sure close to it.. not sure if anything could equal last year's Season Premiere.

The one thing I discovered with this episode was Calleigh was just as stupid back then.

Remind me, isn't this the third time Delko has been near death?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't spoil it for me. This series is in my recordings for "possible season shifting" grouped with the comedies.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Caruso got permanantly imprinted in my grey matter as a sleezeball when I saw him in "Crime Story".


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Why is the pavement always wet wherever they go despite the sunny weather? Why is the pavement not wet 50 feet from the scene? Why is the sky always orange? Why is...


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

In Miami, wet pavement is caused by the slick acting on CSI. The sky is orange because it has to match Caruso's hair.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JJJBBB said:


> Why is the pavement always wet wherever they go despite the sunny weather? Why is the pavement not wet 50 feet from the scene? Why is the sky always orange? Why is...


I've noticed most shows & movies wet the pavement, especially night scenes.


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the show because of the bad acting... That is what makes it worth watching, it is the worst show on television, but one of the better ones to watch.. I guess it might have something to do with all the pretty colors in the show also.....


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Caruso secured a niche in TV ratings history when an episode of Michael Haynes, DA, got beaten by both Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Star Trek Voyager, marking the first time that a new, prime time episode on an "original three" Network ever finished sixth in the ratings.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Someone (AOL, maybe?) recently published a list of five instances of actors leaving shows that they shouldn't have left. I think Caruso leaving NYPD Blue was #1: others were Shelly Long and Cheers, McLean Stevenson and Wayne Rogers leaving M.A.S.H, Suzanne Summers parting company with Three's Company.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Pete K. said:


> In Miami, wet pavement is caused by the slick acting on CSI. The sky is orange because it has to match Caruso's hair.


 In Miami the pavement is wet beacuse we can't follow instructions and run the damn sprinklers :nono2::nono2: :lol::lol::lol:

Now as far as the eye candy. There is very very few places as beautiful as Miami and it's people . Mr. Caruso though struggles with the character IMHO. I watch for the sights since I no longer live there. What they do miss is the food. They never show that stuff or the coffe shops or the etc. etc. :nono2:


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

What annoys me is how darn RED/ORANGE the sky ALWAYS is. Even to a point that the people become red. How the CSI lab is ALL glass. The sky is the most annoying to me.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

MIAMI1683 said:


> What they do miss is the food. They never show that stuff or the coffe shops or the etc. etc.


They do (sometimes) on "The First 48". The detectives there seem to love their Cuban coffee.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

We watch all 3 CSIs, but my wife and I are always wondering why we bother with Miami. We do get a kick out of Caruso's sunglasses action.

I have to believe that it's intentionally "poorly" written. Definitely intended to be over-the-top, as others have noted.



koji68 said:


> This is a cartoon with real life actors. Take it for what it is, eye candy.


Actually, it's more like a comic book. Note how often the image is a compilation of boxes.

For the past 2 seasons, we've watched the season opener, then saved the episodes all year, and burned them off in a week over the summer.

This year, we're catching up early, to be ready for next week's Miami/NY/Vegas trilogy.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We too record it for season shifting. We have filled in this week with a couple of episodes for dramedy relief and I still don't know if they intentionally make it that funny. I've already planned to watch the three night CSI crossover on Nov 9, 11, 12 but I'm hoping I won't need to watch a bunch of "CSI: Miami" episodes just for that. It would be too much to take all at once.


----------



## sorentodd45 (May 12, 2009)

I gave up after last season. There's just other dramas that I would rather watch (that are more realistic).

One thing that bothers me is that Miami has hot and humid weather most of the year. And yet you see people wearing long sleeve shirts and whatnot outside. I'm not talking about the jacket and tie crowd, just regular people.

If I lived in Dade County and it was 90 degrees outside with sticky humidity, I'm wearing short sleeves.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

sorentodd45 said:


> I gave up after last season. There's just other dramas that I would rather watch (that are more realistic).
> 
> One thing that bothers me is that Miami has hot and humid weather most of the year. And yet you see people wearing long sleeve shirts and whatnot outside. I'm not talking about the jacket and tie crowd, just regular people.
> 
> If I lived in Dade County and it was 90 degrees outside with sticky humidity, I'm wearing short sleeves.


That is probably the most unrealistic part of the whole show. Not all of it is filmed here but the parts that do get filmed here look real bad on tv. I gave up this show long ago. I know how the real CSI works and its not like this.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Ahh... You've never seen him act??
> 
> :lol:


I watched *Jade* the other day, and I enjoyed his role in the movie.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

koji68 said:


> This is a cartoon with real life actors. Take it for what it is, eye candy.
> 
> I like the show for the campiness and the beautiful photography.
> 
> ...


I agree and I enjoy the show, but you do have to take it with a grain of salt. I think it's more like a graphic novel than most shows and is obviously done deliberately in that manner.

My son, the homicide detective, thinks all the CSIs and L&Os are ridiculous, but he lives in that world and doesn't like to see those shows shown in the manner that they are.

But I watch those shows for escapism and don't care how true they are. Cartoon characters? Yup, and Horatio stands above the rest of them. With his hands on his hips. 

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Whatever one says about this show, when showing new episodes it consistently draws 46±% of the Monday 10 pm audience hanging on to "The Big Bang Theory" viewers. Like I say, folks like dramedy. It did give up a share of its audience to "Castle" last week when CBS ran reruns. We think "Castle" is a better show, but would not choose to stop recording "CSI: Miami" for later viewing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I gave up on CSI: Miami a few years ago... I am still watching the other 2 however. Unfortunately it looks like I'll have to record an upcoming episode of Miami because the three shows are connected next week.


----------

